# More ferry woes - CalMac



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Caledonian MacBrayne ran its first Sunday ferry service to the island of Harris yesterday, connecting it up with the islands of South and North Uist. 

The residents of Harris presented a petition of over 740 names condemning the service as they wished to observe the Sabbath, and in their opinion it was an infringement of allowing them to do this.

The residents of Uist were keen on the idea, as it allowed them to visit people in the hospital at Stornaway (on Harris).

It should be noted that the residents of Harris did not have such voiciferous objecions when the air service was introduced to the island on Sundays, four years ago!

Fun and games!

Rushie


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Sabbath Ferry*

CalMac say they have received about 40 letters on the subject and that they are evenly divided for and against a Sunday ferry service. It is unfortunate that the service was openened on one of the two most important Sundays in the Wee Free calander.

Fred


----------



## NEIL CURRIE (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a minor point mate, Stornoway is in Lewis, not Harris!


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

do they still frown on whistling on the Sabbath !!!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Cheers Neil.....*

The passage was actually cut and pasted from a Scots newspaper article..!

Obviously written by a "foreigner"...!

Rushie


----------

